# Lighting



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Greetings

A few years ago my Brother who was manager at a fish store let us use a 48" actinic bulb for the haunt. Its like a black light on steroids. One bulb flooded the whole yard very well. Just throwing out this little tidbit for those of you who might want to try it out. These bulbs are used primarily for reef tanks.

Later


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool, any more info on them? cost? wattage used? pics? what did you use them to light up, ghost? Thanks man, good to hear some alternatives to regular black lights, I am probably going to bite the bullet and buy some this year.
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

When I first saw this post I was really intrigued and interested. So I did a little online research. Seems that there are several options in these fish tank bulbs in varying wavelengths. I'd love to hear some comments on those that buy these bulbs in the near future so we can post some reviews. There are many different lumins and wavelengths available, so some research should be done to find some that are the most effective for haunting. I'm outta cash for the season, otherwise I'd do some tests myself.


----------

